# Future script?



## Fernando Warez (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is a couple of question about future script:

What version of K2 will be supported? I'm hoping K2.1.1.001 will still be supported because i cant update to K2.2 now without formating 3 computer. :x (it's a long story).
So will you guys keep supporting K2.1.1.001 in the future?

Sec: Would it be possible to have a tuning script that we could apply to a sustain instrument where the begging of the note would be just a little bit out of tune and would then slowly tune itself? Like the appassionata strings from VSL? :wink: Maybe Dynamitec Ultravib can do that already and i just didn't figured it out yet? :? I'll reed the manual tonight. It's the only script missing IMO. Other than that I'm really happy with SIPS for legatos, Dynamitec for vibrato seems really hot! And Nils crossfade script 
is looking perfect. So thanks again for your work guys. o-[][]-o 

Thanx.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Fernando!



> Sec: Would it be possible to have a tuning script that we could apply to a sustain instrument where the begging of the note would be just a little bit out of tune and would then slowly tune itself?



You can do this with ultra|vib. 

You have to go to the edit mode (edit... -> slot 1, slot 2, slot 3, slot 4) then
you will see a "drift pitch" curve, where you can draw your detune curve!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 1, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Hi Fernando!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea! I realized that last night. I decided to play with it a bit and finally managed to do it! :D It took me a while thou. It's hard to understand your script. It's like it has endless possibilities. o=< 8) :D I'm really exited about it. Actually i was so exited i had a hard time falling a sleep when i realized all i could do with this thing. :lol: 

I'll reed the manual this morning and report back if i have questions.

Thanks a lot for this! ~o)


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 1, 2007)

Fernando Warez @ Wed Feb 28 said:


> Sec: Would it be possible to have a tuning script that we could apply to a sustain instrument where the begging of the note would be just a little bit out of tune and would then slowly tune itself?



Pitchbend?


----------



## Thonex (Mar 1, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Wed Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Sec: Would it be possible to have a tuning script that we could apply to a sustain instrument where the begging of the note would be just a little bit out of tune and would then slowly tune itself?
> ...



not really a good way when you have notes overlapping.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fernando Warez @ Wed Feb 28 said:


> Sec: Would it be possible to have a tuning script that we could apply to a sustain instrument where the begging of the note would be just a little bit out of tune and would then slowly tune itself? Like the appassionata strings from VSL? :wink: Maybe Dynamitec Ultravib can do that already and i just didn't figured it out yet? :? I'll reed the manual tonight. It's the only script missing IMO. Other than that I'm really happy with SIPS for legatos, Dynamitec for vibrato seems really hot! And Nils crossfade script
> is looking perfect. So thanks again for your work guys. o-[][]-o
> 
> Thanx.


I think that a dedicated script would be very useful.

I'd like if you could set an out-of-tune range, and a rate-of-retune range. The out-of-tune range would set boundaries on how out of tune a note could start. The rate-of-retune could be on a 1 to 10 scale, where 10 immediately got in tune and 1 took very long to get in tune.

For example, the out-of-tune range could be .05 to .10, and the rate-of-retune range could be 6 to 8. On each note, the script would randomly select an out-of-tune value between .05 and .10 (postive or negative) for the start of the sample. It would also randomly select a rate-of-retune between 6 and 8. Every note would get different tuning and come into tune at slightly different rate.

Setting the out-of-tune range at .00 to anything could allow for some notes to start in tune.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 1, 2007)

tfishbein82 @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Wed Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Sec: Would it be possible to have a tuning script that we could apply to a sustain instrument where the begging of the note would be just a little bit out of tune and would then slowly tune itself? Like the appassionata strings from VSL? :wink: Maybe Dynamitec Ultravib can do that already and i just didn't figured it out yet? :? I'll reed the manual tonight. It's the only script missing IMO. Other than that I'm really happy with SIPS for legatos, Dynamitec for vibrato seems really hot! And Nils crossfade script
> ...



Yes! That's pretty much what i had in mind. 

I tried to do it with Dynamitec Ultr-vib. It works but it's hard since you have to tune 4 slot with exactly(more or less) the same curve. Plus you have to increase the strength a lot to get the desire effect witch also affect the vibrato so it becomes harder to adjust the vibrato parameters... I don't know? I'm going back to try some more.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi! Here is a small script that can do this. But this won't work together with ultra|vib at moment:

This is the script to compile with Nils Editor.
But i attached it as a compiled version, too.


*on init*
```*family* Detune
``````*declare* ui_table %Table[128](6,5, -1000)
``````*declare* ui_value_edit $Time(1000, 5000, 1)
``````*declare* ui_value_edit $Humanize(0, 100, 1)
``````*declare* ui_value_edit $CC(0, 127, 1)
``````*declare* ui_label $Info(2,1)
``````*declare* ui_label $InfoStrength(1,1)
``````*declare* $Strength
```*end* *family*
```move_control(Detune.Time, 4, 6)
```move_control(Detune.Humanize, 5, 6)
```move_control(Detune.CC, 6, 6)
```move_control(Detune.Info, 1,6)
```move_control(Detune.InfoStrength, 3,6)
```set_text(Detune.Time, 'Time ms')
```set_text(Detune.Humanize, 'Humanize')
```set_text(Detune.CC, 'CC')
```set_text(Detune.Info, 'dynamitec|detune')
```set_text(Detune.InfoStrength, 'Strength: 0')
```make_persistent(Detune.Table)
```make_persistent(Detune.Time)
```make_persistent(Detune.Humanize)
```make_persistent(Detune.CC)
```message('')
*end on*

*on note*
```OnNoteHandler
*end on*

*function* OnNoteHandler
```*declare* polyphonic $i := 0
```*declare* polyphonic $Strength
```*declare* polyphonic $DetuneNew
```*declare* polyphonic $DetuneLast 
```*declare* polyphonic $Wait
```*declare* polyphonic $Strength
```
```$Strength := Detune.Strength 
```*while* NOTE_HELD = 1
``````*if* i < 127
`````````inc(i)`````
`````````DetuneLast := DetuneNew````
`````````DetuneNew := (Detune.Table_ + random(-Detune.Humanize, Detune.Humanize) / 10) * Detune.Strength```````````````````
`````````change_tune(EVENT_ID, DetuneNew - DetuneLast, 1)
`````````$Wait := (Detune.Time * 1000) / 128 + random(-Detune.Humanize, Detune.Humanize)
`````````*if* Detune.Time > 0
````````````wait(Wait)
`````````*else*
````````````wait(1)
`````````*end if*
``````*else*
`````````exit```
``````*end if*``````
```*end while*```
*end function*

*on controller*
```*if* CC_NUM = Detune.CC
``````Detune.Strength := CC[CC_NUM] * 100 / 127````
``````set_text(Detune.InfoStrength, 'Strength: ' & Detune.Strength)``
```*end if*```
*end on*
_


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhh! I was too shy to ask but i knew you could do this easy! :D 

I managed to do it with Ultra-vib. It's pretty good. All that was left for me was to add some vibrato(the though part). The trick is to start with no vibrato by removing the curves. Then find the proper detuning, do it on the 4 slot, and add the vib. I begin to understand you tools and all. very well done. Looks like it wont be so hard after all.

For those who would lò¹   SO.¹   SO/¹   SO0¹   SO1¹   SO2¹   SO3¹   SO4¹   SO5¹   SO6¹   SO7¹   SO8¹   SO9¹   SO:¹   SO;¹   SO<¹   SO=¹   SO>¹   SO?¹   [email protected]¹   SOA¹   SOB¹   SOC¹   SOD¹   SOE¹   SOF¹   SOG¹   SOH¹   SOI¹   SOJ¹   SOK¹   SOL¹   SOM¹   SON¹   SOO¹   SOP¹   SOQ¹   SOR¹   SOS¹   SOT¹   SOU¹   SOV¹   SOW¹   SOX¹   SOY¹   SOZ¹   SO[¹   SO\¹   SO]¹   SO^¹   SO_¹   SO`¹   SOa¹   SOb¹   SOc¹   SOd¹   SOe¹   SOf¹   SOg¹   SOh¹   SOi¹   SOj¹   SOk¹   SOl¹   SOm¹   SOn¹


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2007)

BTW: I'm glad you manged it with ultra|vib. It looks a little bit complicated at the beginning. But if one read the manual it should help a little at the beginning. 
The problem is: you can do A LOT with it. But this comes with a lot of parameters you have to understand.

For everyone how is interested: 
The principle of ultra|vib (and ultra|trem) is really not that difficult:

You have a preset that contains of four slots. 
Every slot can been seen as a dò·i   RÓV·i   RÓW·i   RÓX·i   RÓY·i   RÓZ·i   RÓ[·i   RÓ\·i   RÓ]·i   RÓ^·i   RÓ_·i   RÓ`·i   RÓa·i   RÓb·i   RÓc·i   RÓd·i   RÓe·i   RÓf·i   RÓg·i   RÓh·i   RÓi·i   RÓj·i   RÓk·i   RÓl·i   RÓm·i   RÓn·i   RÓo·i   RÓp·i   RÓq·i   RÓr·i   RÓs·i   RÓt·i   RÓu·j   RÓv·j   RÓw·j   RÓx·j   RÓy·j   RÓz·j   RÓ{·j   RÓ|·j   RÓ}·j   RÓ~·j   RÓ·j   RÓ€·j   RÓ·j   RÓ‚·j   RÓƒ·j   RÓ„·j   RÓ…·j   RÓ†·j   RÓ‡·j   RÓˆ·j   RÓ‰·j   RÓŠ·j   RÓ‹·j   RÓŒ·j   RÓ·j   RÓŽ·j   RÓ·j   RÓ·j   RÓ‘·j   RÓ’·j   RÓ“·j   RÓ”·j   RÓ•·j   RÓ–·j   RÓ—·j   RÓ˜·j   RÓ™·j   RÓš·j   RÓ›·j   RÓœ·j   RÓ·j   RÓž·j   RÓŸ·j   RÓ ·j   RÓ¡·j   RÓ¢·j   RÓ£·j   RÓ¤·j   RÓ¥·j   RÓ¦·j   RÓ§·j   RÓ¨·j   RÓ©·j   RÓª·j   RÓ«·j   RÓ¬·j   RÓ­·j   RÓ®·j   RÓ¯·j   RÓ°·j   RÓ±·j   RÓ²·j   RÓ³·j   RÓ´·j   RÓµ·j   RÓ¶·j   RÓ··j   RÓ¸·j   RÓ¹·j   RÓº·j   RÓ»·j   RÓ¼·


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2007)

> Like always your code is very clear and easy to read.



Thanks, Nils. On small projects i agree...however: if things get more complex i often don't really understand what i REALLY did last week...

Take a look on the first half of my on note callback from the guitar lib...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> BTW: I'm glad you manged it with ultra|vib. It looks a little bit complicated at the beginning. But if one read the manual it should help a little at the beginning.
> The problem is: you can do A LOT with it. But this comes with a lot of parameters you have to understand.
> 
> For everyone how is interested:
> ...



Yes! That did help! o-[][]-o 

cheers.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 2, 2007)

Dynamitec @ 2nd March 2007 said:


> if things get more complex i often don't really understand what i REALLY did last week...


Your brain must be better than mine - I don't have to wait that long


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuck! :x I cant cut and past any script. when i do i see nothing on the screen. And if i type it by hand i get a error message on line 13. The weird thing is when i unzipped the detune script on my net Pc it was ready to go so i deleted it thinking i could do the same 
on my DAW, but for some strange reason it comes out in text form. Now if i go bact to unzip the file on my net Pc it comes out in text. :? . I don't get ti!

Rant! :(


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 2, 2007)

Control + V dude.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2007)

Moonchilde @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> Control + V dude.



:lol: As weir as it may sound i never it! :oops: o 

Thanks body!

Can someone tell how i save this? Sorry for being ignorant?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2007)

Forget it! I got it!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like it's not working in K2.1.1.001 . The strength function is gray set to zero.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2007)

Ups, i should have mentioned that you can change the strength only via the "CC"...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> Ups, i should have mentioned that you can change the strength only via the "CC"...



Thanks! BTW, I've decided to install K2.2 Should i anticipate any problem running it with WIN XP 1? I hope not!


----------

